# Wich Spl Meter is better?



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

I just got back from a show where I hit a 149.8 what is this on a termlab meter?? the meter that was used was a audio control..??
Anyways which is better and why?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

AC depending on which one and what mic/sensor was used can be anywhere from 1-12 dB up from a TL score.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep AudioControl reads louder than Termlab, the percentage of variance is more noticeable the higher the number. Termlab is normally considered the accepted reference.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Also here in Germany everyone used apresure sensor with the termlab....not a mic which is more difficult to get db's


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

termlab is the only way to rate IMO


----------



## cccullen (Apr 16, 2008)

x2.. termlab is what everybody goes by


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

ac and tl meters tend to have anywhere from 3-8db difference from what ive seen....


----------



## RookieMekanik (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, i have to say here that i own a Termlab and Irish sound competitions are held with AC 190 sensor, yes, it has a sensor not the mic like most people like to say, its has a SENSOR like TL has 

But well, TL reads nearly 1 db more than AC sensor in my Audi 100 S4 model (TL 148.5db vs AC 147.8 db), but around 1 db less in my Super Street Panda (TL 160.8 vs AC 161.9db)

Sp i dont know where these + 10db stories coming from, but new AC 190 sensor is not too bad compared to Termlab.

Hope that explains something here


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Older AC meters before the sensor is where the 10 dB stories are coming from.


----------



## RookieMekanik (Nov 9, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Older AC meters before the sensor is where the 10 dB stories are coming from.


I agree here, but nowadays which SPL format uses the old mic ?

Emma, Iasca, Usaci and Meca using the new sensors as far as i know ...

Even if you get and old mic for nothing, its good to have it, when you building an SPL car. Not that the right numbers you see, but gain in numbers


----------



## toxic tuan (May 2, 2005)

Termlab without question.


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

i like termlab better


----------



## ggk (Sep 5, 2008)

I have heard some wonky numbers from AC so I would go with Termlab. Although the new AC meters might be much nicer.


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

from wut i heard the ac ones are pretty close to the tl ones... the old ones were the ones that were a couple or a few db off


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

bobc04 said:


> from wut i heard the ac ones are pretty close to the tl ones... the old ones were the ones that were a couple or a few db off


This


----------



## turismo (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is South Africa. Termlab is the accepted standard.


----------

